# Good Rear Tires for the Street?



## 05SLPGoat (Nov 18, 2008)

Hey everyone. Time for some new tires for me all the way around, mine are all trashed. I Plan on going with some Continental Extreams for the front, but i dont know about the backs. I dont think i want the Extreams in the back, because i want to be able to hookup real good on the street. I was thinking about the Mickey Thompson Street ET's, but do they sell them in the same size as our stocks? I Have 17's BTW. Also, if the MT ET's are the same size as our stock rears, whats their speed rating? and is it a little too much to have them on a car thats my DD? thanks for all your help! :cheers


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

There are a lot of good tires to choose from. Are you looking to stay with the stock 17" size?

Here's a link to some additional options 245/45R17 Tires


----------

